# Ultra 13's shipping next week



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Just got off the phone with SVS, they said shipping had been delayed :crying: (in May anticipated July 1st). They hope to start shipping next week :bigsmile:. Changed my order form the PC13 to the PB13 after reading some posts on sub placement. I'm building a DIY dedicated room (11.5 X 18 X 8ft). My side walls taper in leading up to the screen wall & if I need to move my sub inside the mains, I don't want the sub to interfear with the screen. With that buriser being almost 50" tall, I guess I got a little nervous. Anyway, the guy's at SVS were great and let me change my order with no hassels--Thanks guy's! And pre-order pricing in effect untill shipping starts.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congratulations on the order... I know you can't wait. 

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

Tonto said:


> They hope to start shipping next week :bigsmile:.


Both PC13-U and PB13-U? :yikes:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I was told end of july for PC and mid aug. for PB.


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

It looks like even mid Aug for the PB may also be a bit optomistic. I just recieved an email indicating that they are about 30 days behind their original prediction and mid-_late_ Aug would be the most realistic right now. I'm glad I'm not in need, but I sure am looking forward to getting that Ultra. 

I'm hoping they feed us a few appitizers (photos and whatnot) before the main course is ready.


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

Was our guy Tonto picking at some illegal stuff then? :dumbcrazy: :sarcastic:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, a bit of disagreement on shipping dates. It's not a big deal when I get it...my room wont be ready for a while. It would be nice to know when they really will ship though, I'll be using it in my living room system untill then. Has SVS had issues with shipping dates in the past :waiting: ?

PS: Is there such a thing as illegal SVS!?


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe that delays in bringing a brand new product to market is a problem not isolated to just SVS. I've seen it and am seeing occur among other smaller internet brand companies as well. There are just too many variables in the supply chain which ultimately makes up the product. The last brand new product introduced by SVS that I bought was the SB12 Plus last fall and I think it shipped pretty much on time.

And Tonto, I think that was Illka's attempt at humor.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, just got off the phone with SVS. They confirmed PC shipments planned for next week & the PB's to ship mid August. Also didn't know the metal grills were an option. He didn't know exactly, but expected the grill to be about $40.00 later (not available yet). I went with the cloth grills since the MTS speakers will have cloth grills & those will be my speakers. Now if they change and offer the metal grills on the MTS line:T I would as well. Those things would look incredable with metal grills:R.


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

The wait for the PB should be worth it especially since the deep bass with the box should be a little stronger.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

I fell off the chair reading the title! :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

I've got the PB13 on order. Still really trying to see where I can put this thing and have it look decent and sound good. Its replacing an old VTF-2, and considering its 3 times the size, placement is an issue. Do most of you all have huge rooms or how do you go about blending something like this in? This relating to a basic living room theater and not a dedicated one.

Bill3508


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Bill, I'm using mine like an end table. I don't know if you have ever seen a veneered SVS. They look like furniture. I'm going to have a piece of glass cut to the size of the top of the sub to place on it to protect it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

mojomike said:


> Bill, I'm using mine like an end table. I don't know if you have ever seen a veneered SVS. They look like furniture. I'm going to have a piece of glass cut to the size of the top of the sub to place on it to protect it.


I've got the textured black on order. Don't know how that will look. Kind of think the piano black would be nicer, but for an extra 2 bills I don't know. Could try the Rosenut, but my speakers, Axioms are all black. Moving the end table to the right of the sofa could work, but would probably not look good in textured black, not sure though. This sub has a small WAF rating and I'm hearing about it. What finish did you go with?


Bill3508


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

I have oak on order. My main speakers are oak and I have a pair of oak SB12's. In my particular room, the oak will blend in the easiest.

What other furniture have got? Any wood? You also can get creative with the the top surface. For instance, I'm going to use glass, but you could also get a piece of granite or marble cut to sit on top and make it look more like a table.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

mojomike said:


> I have oak on order. My main speakers are oak and I have a pair of oak SB12's. In my particular room, the oak will blend in the easiest.
> 
> What other furniture have got? Any wood? You also can get creative with the the top surface. For instance, I'm going to use glass, but you could also get a piece of granite or marble cut to sit on top and make it look more like a table.


Living room table and dining room table are medium tone oak. The rosenut would be the closest match, but it would have a good bit more red in it and be slightly darker. 

Thanks for the help.

Bill3508


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't forget that you can have them custom finish your sub to match your furniture--call them and ask for a quote. I read someone else did this and was very pleased with the match.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Bill3508 said:


> Do most of you all have huge rooms or how do you go about blending something like this in? This relating to a basic living room theater and not a dedicated one.
> Bill3508


I personally just built a HUGE pedestal out of poured concrete about 5ft tall and Im putting mine right directly on top. It will sit right in the middle of the room in the way of the screen, but who care about seeing a movie when I can look at my SUB... :dizzy:


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi all,

We don't offer custom finish options anymore. I believe we dropped that option in 2003 or 2004. 

Tom V.
SVS


----------

